# Cold Creek?



## porterhouse23 (Jun 12, 2006)

I've been reading on Cold Creek, sounds like a good place to fish. Anyone ever fish there, and if so, what did you catch? What's the best bait to use?Good camp grounds close by? I'm from Southern Ohio, so I'm not real familiar with the area. I would appriciate any info. Thanks!


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

It's usually a fall/winter/early spring place for trout and steelhead. I have no idea how it is in the summer. Obviously the steelies won't be there but mabye a few rainbows..


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I believe you need reservations to fish Cold Creek, the state regulates the heck out of the stream. Some one told me that they were drawn to fish the creek one day this summer, so I do not think it is a walk in fishery. But I could and probably am wrong on this.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm an avid Cold Creek fisherman and have been for quite a few years.

The ODNR owns and operates the creek where it originates at several natural springs. They own quite a few miles of it and it can only be fished by winning one of two lotteries they offer annually. One is for general fishing and the other is a fly fishing clinic. You can tour their hatchery and parts of the stream but no fishing other than winning those lotteries.

The next portion heading north is owned by Sunnybrook Trout Club, once again private property... but if you have the funds - you will have your own trout fishing mecca.

The rest of the creek up to the restaraunt Margaritaville is all owned by various private land owners and another smaller club. Behind the restaraunt is a well known honey hole and people at times do press their luck and fish there. I have seen many people chased off and a few given citations for trespassing. It seems to vary on enforcement - usually enforced harder if too many people are there.

Now comes for the area you can fish... from the mouth to the car bridge. It is now an official commercial business called Cold Creek Trout Camp. here is their web site: 

http://www.coldcreektroutcamp.com/

I have fished the creek for quite a few years and have had both incredible trips and skunks. Living so close - I can handle the skunks but when i used to drive from Toledo - it would get annoying. Joe (mojo) is 100% correct, it is largely a Fall through Spring fishery with good numbers of Steelhead, Rainbows, and some Browns. I don't fish it in the summer but do drive by and talk to folks. The fishing appears to slow down quite a bit.

If anyone is considering a long trip- definately do it Fall - Spring. If you are looking for your trophy- go to the tribs further east. Want a couple smaller fish for the smoker or a pretty colored bow'- this is your spot. Chance for decent Brown Trout and some Northerns as well.

The water is extremely clear, nothing over 6# test and 4# is preferred. Most people drift waxworms or minnows... can throw smaller spoons and inline spinners.

I leave for vacation tonight so if you have any further questions you'll have to shoot them here fast!


----------



## bires14 (Jul 19, 2006)

Great info . . . my family has had summer cottages on the sandusky bay up there and I have never been to Cold Creek to fish. After reading that I think this fall I am going to give it a try

THANKS!!!!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I have not been up there for a few years but I thought the strech from the road to the lake was only about 100 yards. Was there more that I missed.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

You are correct- that is the total length of Cold Creek Trout Camp... it runs from the mouth to the car bridge and I would say your estimate is very accurate on distance.

Before it went commercial in that stretch there was basically 2 holes to fish. I will say this, after the new owners dredged it, fish can be caught pretty much anywhere in the stretch. There still are sweet spots but at least if 20 people are crowding a 6 foot area you can still have a shot at something if you want to have some space.


----------



## porterhouse23 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info! I may venture up that way this fall.


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

Not worth it. Just my 2 cents. Its like going to a trout farm, but without the catch rate.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

phisherman said:


> Not worth it. Just my 2 cents. Its like going to a trout farm, but without the catch rate.


Yep you're right, no fish to be caught in that creek!










[/IMG]


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Fishing Cold Creek is not the best place in the world to connect to nature that is for sure. It has fish in it but the whole idea of fishing behind Mar...ville or paying to fish at that trout camp just don't do it for me at all. I would go to the Vermilion any day of the week before I would Steelhead fish in that little pay to fish or get a ticket hole.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

One additional note.....the creek dumps into the Sandusky Bay right at the east end of the trout farm, and a small boat or belly boat can be navigated from the bay, up stream thru the trout farm, and up behind the restaraunt where there is a pretty neat waterfall of about 15ft.The clear cold water beating over falls into pools below creates the great honey hole mentioned above. I am pretty sure all of this water is open to public fishing as long as your feet or you anchor are not on the ground. The water is usually no more than a few feet deep, but the current can be strong, so a good electric motor would be the ticket.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

is cold creek the only trout water in the area?


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

You have the Mad river and connecting streams down around W Liberty/Bellfountain. They still stock trout in the waters but nothing is ever written up about the waters anymore. I think they are trying to keep it to locals. Used to get some nice ones there.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

yonderfishin said:


> is cold creek the only trout water in the area?


Yonder, that would be the closest to yah. The fella who mentioned the Mad river is also correct, but It would probably take just as long to get there, and The fishery is so,so.

I've been to the Cold Creek a few times, Nice place, Has camping there, Little pricey though.
If yah go in the spring, make sure yah call first, sometimes the shad are in there so thick, yah can't fish. My last trip up there was a bust do to the fact i didn't call, and shad everywhere......


----------



## 1armwilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cold creek is a nice place but i don;t ever catch anything there we always wear waders and fish behind margeretaville in the stream that runs off of the water fall we always catch steelhead we us spawn sacks


----------

